# Worried and spotting



## Ally_W_M

Hi all, I am looking for some advice of what I should expect from my clinic as I am feeling they haven't been very helpful but I don't know if this is the norm. I am just over 4 weeks post transfer and have been testing positive since 9DPT. I am taking 4 x 2mg oestrogen (Elleste solo) per day and was initially taking 3x day utrogestan (pessaries). Around 15 DPT I had light spotting, the clinic told me take 2x utrogestan in the morning and night and 1x in the afternoon for a few days and see if it settled. It did seem to settle. Also I started getting more pregnancy symptoms feeling sick all the time (and tired). I did phone again as the spotting didn't stop completely. They said to wait another few days. It seemed to be very light or not at all so I went back to 3x day but sometimes I saw spotting again so I increased to 4x. However last night the spotting was more and a bit pink and I got really panicked. I started thinking it is the end. I have taken 2x last night and 2x this morning and done another HPT which was positive. I can't get through to the clinic yet. Also I am worried because I have stopped feeling sick so I am worried this is due to hormone levels.
What I want to know is, is it normal I haven't been in for any tests since my OTD? I have a scan booked for Thursday. Would they normally give you injections to increase progesterone? 
I am on NHS treatment and I wonder if this is just not covered? I am hoping to speak to someone today at the clinic but I am new to all this and would appreciate any advice.


----------



## Miss Sunshine22

Hi Ally

Spotting and bleeding can be common, and many women have this. New guidelines that the NHS is following state that women with a history of miscarriage will be prescribed progesterone. However, I don't think they issue it if it's first pregnancy and bleeding. But maybe your clinic can test your progesterone levels?

Sorry you're having this stress. Hope it all works out ok for you. They can only scan at 6 weeks earliest, as baby too small before then. Fingers crossed all will be well at your scan.


----------



## MadameG

Ally_W_M said:


> Hi all, I am looking for some advice of what I should expect from my clinic as I am feeling they haven't been very helpful but I don't know if this is the norm. I am just over 4 weeks post transfer and have been testing positive since 9DPT. I am taking 4 x 2mg oestrogen (Elleste solo) per day and was initially taking 3x day utrogestan (pessaries). Around 15 DPT I had light spotting, the clinic told me take 2x utrogestan in the morning and night and 1x in the afternoon for a few days and see if it settled. It did seem to settle. Also I started getting more pregnancy symptoms feeling sick all the time (and tired). I did phone again as the spotting didn't stop completely. They said to wait another few days. It seemed to be very light or not at all so I went back to 3x day but sometimes I saw spotting again so I increased to 4x. However last night the spotting was more and a bit pink and I got really panicked. I started thinking it is the end. I have taken 2x last night and 2x this morning and done another HPT which was positive. I can't get through to the clinic yet. Also I am worried because I have stopped feeling sick so I am worried this is due to hormone levels.
> What I want to know is, is it normal I haven't been in for any tests since my OTD? I have a scan booked for Thursday. Would they normally give you injections to increase progesterone?
> I am on NHS treatment and I wonder if this is just not covered? I am hoping to speak to someone today at the clinic but I am new to all this and would appreciate any advice.


Hi Ally, I had huge bleeds in my successful pregnancy with Panda and smaller (but still sizeable) with my current pregnancy- I’m now 14 weeks.
It is so common to have some bleeding in the first trimester, but it should always be checked out. I’d contact your clinic and see if they can scan sooner, otherwise you could speak to your local hospital Early Pregnancy Unit. In the meantime, try and rest with your feet up so that any areas of bleeding can start to heal. Also, symptoms do come and go, try not to focus too much on them xxxxx


----------



## Ally_W_M

Thanks you both so much for your responses. It really helps as I think I got into a bit of a panic and not being able to speak to anyone at the clinic it just escalated in my mind! @miss sunshine, it's good to know what the guidelines are. Thank you for your kind wishes @ MadameG the spotting had seemed to stop later on in the morning so by the time I spoke to clinic I felt maybe I just need to wait until Thursday which is the 7 week scan. When I did manage to speak to a nurse I was recommended to take 4x day pessary until Thursday but to space out the first 3 as normal and then 1x more before bed. Also to call back if I get any cramps and bleeding so I think I am just going to have to try to 'relax' (haha) until Thursday and keep fingers crossed. @MadameG Hope all is going well with your current pregnancy too x


----------



## MadameG

So glad to hear that things are settling for you ❤ These babies! I hope you get to enjoy the magic on Thursday 🥰

Thank you for your kind wishes, it’s been a challenging one so far. Counting down the days until
July xxxx


----------

